# Feldgrind 2 rubbing issue



## nkt (Sep 26, 2012)

Recently, the lid of my Feldgrind 2 has started to rub slightly against the top of the bean hopper during grinding, which has worn away the paint. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Photo would help:good:


----------



## nkt (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is there a flat on the inside of the lid to locate with the flat on the sleeve ? Is the outer shaft rotating ? Is it grinding OK ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

nkt said:


> View attachment 37902
> View attachment 37903


Looks like you may be pressing down on the handle while grinding maybe?


----------



## nkt (Sep 26, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> Is there a flat on the inside of the lid to locate with the flat on the sleeve ? Is the outer shaft rotating ? Is it grinding OK ?


Yes, everything seems to be working fine, it grinds a treat. Even when the handle is handle is properly located on the shaft there is contact between the lid and body, as seen here:


----------



## nkt (Sep 26, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> Looks like you may be pressing down on the handle while grinding maybe?


Not deliberately. Then again, I used to have a Rhinowares grinder, and used to have to apply a bit of downward force to keep the handle on, but I realise that's not necessary with this grinder.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking at that photo it looks like the pressure on the handle is / has been the problem , see how the lid is down on the side under the handle. Possibly fit a washer underneath the lid to raise it up slightly and stop bearing down on the handle ?


----------

